# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Tour Hà Nội - Sapa - Bắc Ninh - Yên Tử - Hạ Long giảm 1,5tr

## travelvietnam

Giá: 12.995.000 giảm còn 11.495.000 
Cong ty du lich FIDITOUR
Thời gian đi: 6 ngày 5 đêm. 
tiện: Hàng không + Xe lửa 
Ngày khởi hành: Thứ 3 hàng tuần 
Điện thoại hỗ trợ:Ms Hòa: 0908.084.385; Ms Bông: 0974.938.466; Ms Hân: 0954.014.732;: 0937.700.369 
Chat YM: fiditour.touronline3
Thời gian kuyến mãi: Thời gian áp dụng từ ngày 23/2 – 23/4.

Từ độ mang gươm đi mở cõi - Ngàn năm thương nhớ đất Thăng Long. Hà Nội, mảnh đất ngàn năm văn hiến, với bích đào Nhật Tân, chợ hoa Hàng Lược, với hoa sữa nồng nàn, với quán cóc liêu xiêu, với đường Cổ Ngư xưa chầm chậm bước ta về, với đủ bốn mùa xuân - hạ - thu - đông… Chuyến đi còn đưa khách du lich đến với du lich SaPa lãng mạn ẩn hiện trong mây; một di sản thiên nhiên thế giới Hạ Long kỳ vĩ, một Tuần Châu rực rỡ trên mặt biển Đông và một non thiêng Yên Tử huyền bí vẫn còn đang lưu giữ nhiều di tích lịch sử với mệnh danh đất tổ Phật Giáo Việt Nam. 

Ngày 01: SÀI GÒN – BẮC NINH – DU LICH HA NOI

khách du lich tập trung tại phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất (cột số 14, ga đi trong nước) đón chuyến bay đi du lich Ha Noi. Xe và HDV đón khách du lich tại sân bay, về du lich Ha Noi.
Khởi hành đi Bắc Ninh, tham quan:
• Đền Đô (Đền Lý Bát Đế) thờ 8 vị vua nhà Lý với một vương triều vàng son và giai đoạn lịch sử rực rỡ của dân tộc.
• Đình Đình Bảng, một công trình kiến trúc giàu tính dân tộc, chạm khắc trang trí điêu luyện tinh xảo, chau chuốt, hài hoà,…
Về Hà Nội ăn trưa, nhận phòng khách sạn. chiều tham quan:
• Hồ Hoàn Kiếm (Tháp Bút, tháp Rùa, cầu Thê Húc, Đền Ngọc Sơn)
• Văn Miếu Quốc Tử Giám – Trường đại học đầu tiên của Việt Nam
Ăn buffet tối tại Nhà hàng Sen Tây Hồ.
khách du lich có thể thư thả dạo quanh du lich Ha Noi – 36 Phố Phường để khám phá cuộc sống của Hà Nội về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại Hà Nội.

Ngày 02: DU LICH HA NOI – DU LICH LAO CAI – DU LICH SAPA


du lich Ha Noi- Tour du lich Ha Noi- Cong ty du lich tai Ha Noi
Ăn sáng, khách du lich tham quan:
• Viếng Lăng Hồ Chủ Tịch. (khách du lich ăn mặc lịch sự khi viếng Lăng Bác).
• khách du lich vẫn có thể tham quan: Phủ Chủ Tịch, Nhà sàn, Ao Cá, Chùa Một Cột,…
Trả phòng khách sạn, ăn trưa, chiều tham quan:
• Hồ Tây – Đền Quán Thánh, Việt Nam Quốc Tự.
• Ghé mua đặc sản tại chợ Đồng Xuân.
Ăn tối. Sau đó, ra Ga Hà Nội đón chuyến tàu SP3 đi du lich Lao Cai 22h00. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu.

Ngày 03: DU LICH LAO CAI - DU LICH SAPA



du lich sapa - tour du lich sapa - cong ty du lich tai viet nam
06h00 Đến Lào Cai. Ăn sáng. Tiếp tục khởi hành đi du lich Sapa. khách du lich sẽ được dịp thưởng ngoạn những phong cảnh đẹp trên đường đi. Đến du lich Sapa nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi. Ăn trưa.
Buổi chiều tham quan:
• Các biệt thự cổ kính thời Pháp
• Thác Bạc
• Bản Cát Cát (dân tộc H'Mông)
Ăn tối. khách du lich tự do dạo phố tìm hiểu cuộc sống của các dân tộc vùng cao Tây Bắc.

Ngày 04: DU LICH SAPA – DU LICH LAO CAI – DU LICH HA NOI (xe lửa)

du lich lao cai - tour du lich lao cai - cong ty du lich tai ha noi

Ăn sáng. Tham quan:
• Tự do tham quan Khu du lịch Hàm Rồng với các vườn lan muôn màu khoe sắc, với Cổng Trời, Sân Mây nơi qúy khách hòa quyện vào mây, trời, non nước và ghi lại các bức ảnh toàn cảnh thị trấn Sapa trong sương; xem biểu diễn ca múa nhạc dân tộc. (chi phí tự túc)
• Bản Tả Phìn (dân tộc Dao)
Ăn trưa. Trở về du lich Lao Cai. khách du lich sẽ tham quan:
• Đền thờ Trần Hưng Đạo hoặc đền thánh Mẫu
• Cửa khẩu biên giới Việt Trung – Hà Khẩu
• Chợ Cốc Lếu
Ăn tối. 21h00, đoàn sẽ đón chuyến tàu SP2 để khởi hành về lại du lich Ha Noi. khách du lich nghỉ đêm trên tàu.

Ngày 05: DU LICH HA NOI – DU LICH HA LONG – DI SẢN THIÊN NHIÊN THẾ GIỚI

Đón khách tại Ga Hà Nội lúc 05h00, đưa khách du lich đi ăn sáng, khởi hành đi du lich Ha Long.
Đến du lich Ha Long, khách du lich xuống du thuyền ăn trưa, bắt đầu chuyến tham quan Vịnh Hạ Long - Di sản thiên nhiên Thế Giới đã được UNESCO công nhận với các thắng cảnh:
• Hang Dấu Gỗ
• Động Thiên Cung
• Hòn Gà Chọi
• Hòn Đỉnh Hương
Xe đón tại bến tàu, đưa về khách sạn nhận phòng.
Ăn tối. Đưa đoàn đến tham quan khu du lịch quốc tế Tuần Châu. Tại đây, khách du lich có thể xem chương trình biểu diễn nhạc nước đầy màu sắc (chi phí tự túc).

Ngày 06: DU LICH HA LONG – DU LICH HA NOI – SÀI GÒN

Ăn sáng và trả phòng, xe đưa khách du lich đến Uông Bí, tham quan:
• Núi Yên Tử - Kinh Đô Phật Giáo Của Nước Đại Việt cách đây hơn 700 năm với Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm, chùa giải oan…
Dùng cơm trưa, tiếp tục về Hà Nội, đoàn dừng chân tại Hải Dương thưởng thức và mua đặc sản bánh đậu xanh.
Xe đưa khách du lich ra sân bay Nội Bài, đón chuyến bay về Sài Gòn. Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất. Kết thúc chương trình, chia tay – hẹn ngày tái ngộ.
(Giờ bay, giờ xe lửa & thứ tự chương trình có thể thay đổi cho phù hợp với tình hình thực tế của chuyến đi)

*Chuyến bay dự kiến :

VN1166 SGNHAN 05:30 – 07:30
VN1157 HANSGN 18:00 – 20:00 

* Điều kiện ràng buộc áp dụng đối với giá tour du lich khuyến mãi:

- Thời gian áp dụng từ ngày 23/2 – 23/4.
- Áp dụng cho các vé xuất trước 10 ngày tour khởi hành.
- Không được phép hoàn/hủy vé. Nếu hủy, vé máy bay sẽ bị phạt 100%.
- Không được phép thay đổi họ tên, đặt chỗ, lộ trình.
* Ngoài ra, khách du lich còn được giảm giá khi đăng ký tour du lich theo nhóm:
- Từ 2-5 khách giảm thêm 100.000đồng/khách.
- Từ 6 khách trở lên giảm thêm 150.000đồng/khách.

----------

